# How to make 25 watt bulbs flicker like there's a short



## 2K05GT (Sep 8, 2013)

here is a cool compact way to make light bulbs flicker like there's an electrical short.

PARTS LIST
Leviton [8751403] Single Light Socket 2 Outlet Adapter
Fluorescent Starter Socket 600 Watt 250V (FE396-1)
FS-4 Fluorescent Starter 
25 Watt Bulb

Hand Tools, Drill and Hot Glue










Drill the Rivet out that holds the adapter together









Carefully pry the edges of the tin light socket screw base to remove it (You will need to replace it later)









Cut the long brass lead along the red line as shown









Drill small holes on the cut ends (This is where you will solder wires)









Like This 









Replace the brass leads with wire soldered on, you may need to use hot glue to hold them in place









Carefully drill the Bakelite plug slots so the wire will go through them 









Drill out the rivet on the Started socket.


----------



## 2K05GT (Sep 8, 2013)

Notch the plug so the wires will lay down under the started socket without being pinched









using an 1 3/4 inch 6-22 screw and nut put all the way through the socket and casing 
Strip the wires and push them into the wire lock holes on the sides of the started socket, the socket will catch the wire and hold it secure
Replace the tin screw cap on the bottom of the adapter, you will need to smash the tin edges back down in place to keep it from coming off.









Pull the plastic cap off the starter incase you need it to fit inside a light fixture- works great in table lamps by the front window


----------



## Weatherlite (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there a wattage limit for the size bulb you can use?


----------



## 2K05GT (Sep 8, 2013)

it's based on the starter you use. 

How the Starter work is that there is a tube inside that is filled with Argon gas with bi-metallic Contacts. what the power is applied the current flows 
to the contacts (N/O) the Argon gas heats up and the contacts will make contact to start the fluorescent bulb. the Argon bulb needs resistance from the 
tube so it can heat up thus starting the light. is the current is to much the Argon bulb will burn out. So you need to match properly. 

here you can see I use a 30watt(36")-40Watt(48") 13W T5 the 25 Watt bulb reacts the best. if you want to use a brighter bulb
then you would need to use a starter with a higher wattage, the same goes for lower wattage bulbs, a lower wattage starter. 

FS-2 = 14, 15 and 20 Watt Fluorescent tubes < 15 watt incandessant bulbs
FS-U = 4 - 30 Watt Fluorescent tubes < 20 watt incandessant bulbs
FS-4 = 30 - 40 watt Fluorescent tubes < 25 watt incandessant bulbs
FS-85= 90 - 100 watt Fluorescent tubes < 60 watt incandessant bulbs

http://1000bulbs.com/category/fluor...pc_GoogleDSA&gclid=CPG2yMK8wrkCFY9QOgodc2AAEQ


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Great idea! Where did you find the Starter Sockets? I'm having a heck of a time finding some locally.


----------



## Weatherlite (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give this a try with my LED spots and floods to see if it works for those as well. Don't see why it wouldn't as it's just a matter of wattage....just going to need to find a starter rated low enough.


----------



## 2K05GT (Sep 8, 2013)

I found them at ACE Hardware, Lowes and Home Depot also have them.
You can also use the end of a flouresant light fixture.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check ACE tomorrow. I've tried two local Home Depots with no luck. If I strike out at ACE I still have a Lowes. There's always Ebay.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

2KO5GT, how did you use the end of a fluorescent light fixture? I can't get it to fit. I also struck out at Lowes, ACE and OSH. So that project is on hold till I can get them from ebay.


----------



## 2K05GT (Sep 8, 2013)

here are a couple of places to get online

http://www.lightingzilla.com/sat-80...ogleproducts&gclid=COn31dzpzrkCFUid4Aod4WMAMQ

http://www.galesburgelectric.com/Le...er-Base.html?gclid=CLbUtfzpzrkCFcqh4AodsBgATw

http://1000bulbs.com/product/2133/S...BaseShopping&gclid=CLWWgYvqzrkCFUed4AodMUcAEQ


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

Where's the video  

Great idea I will be trying this!


----------

